# oops



## Mather323 (Feb 15, 2008)

I lost my ink cartridge for a Stateman Jr pen, what refill do I need to buy to replace it, so I can send my Niece her pen.![^]   Thanks Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 15, 2008)

Mike - email me her address and I'll send her some "good" ink.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks so much I will get here pen sent out today----Yea![]


----------

